# RV Skirting



## campallyear.com (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey everybody, just seeing what y'all think about rv skirting. what works, what doesn't? how much have you spent on your skirting, cost?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 12, 2016)

All depends where you camp and how long you are there.  I have never used any kind of skirting but dont stay in extream cold.


----------



## Isabella John (Apr 12, 2017)

The most important purpose to me is to help keep the underneath of the RV warmer which helps keep the floors warmer, decreases heating costs and makes wintering in your RV much more possible.


----------



## SCcamper (Jul 25, 2017)

I took a picture of this fiver at a RV park at Starke, FL. The owner was a single woman still working as a department manager at the local Walmart. 

http://www.irv2.com/photopost/showfull.php?photo=29574


----------



## C Nash (Jul 25, 2017)

that is really nice and would be a easy job


----------

